# Life Is Feudal / Imperium  (RP / PVP)



## Raidmar (4. April 2019)

Hallo Freunde,

ich möchte euch noch einen kaum beachteter Diamant vorstellen.  Kennt ihr schon das Spiel Life Is Feudal? Wunderbares Mittelalter Setting mit einer großen Open World Umgebung und sehr schöner Grafik. Einiges an RP und viel PvP auf der PvP Insel. Hauptziel ist es seine eigene Burg aufzubauen und vor Feinden zu sichern. Ein Mix aus Minecraft, Survival im Mittelalter. Nur einmal kaufen und keine weiteren Kosten. Die Fanbase ist recht groß. Wir spielen zur Zeit auf unserem deutschen Server:

Imperium - Life is Feudal Server | Das Valyrische Land 

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Lust unserer Handelsgilde oder PvP Gilde im Königreich Valyria anzuschließen?

Das Spiel selbst bekommt man sehr günstig bei mmoga für 2-5 Euro oder bei Steam für maximal 20 Euro (einmalig).

Hier nochmal ein Video vom Gameplay: YouTube


----------

